# Edge stuck on Loading info: organizing



## Ray Moore (May 29, 2020)

A few days ago, I got a message that my Edge only had 3 days worth of guide info left. I checked my network and all was good. A reply to my email to tivo said to run the guided setup again. It's been over 3 hours and it's still on Loading info: Organizing. Any thoughts?


----------



## caudill22 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ray Moore said:


> A few days ago, I got a message that my Edge only had 3 days worth of guide info left. I checked my network and all was good. A reply to my email to tivo said to run the guided setup again. It's been over 3 hours and it's still on Loading info: Organizing. Any thoughts?


I have the same issue. Did you ever find a solution?


----------

